

Gruber Hints at iPad 3 Coming this Summmer - pyrmont
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/02/09/hp-touchpad-veer-pre

======
jasonlynes
that wasnt a hint, he was referring to ipad's release in spring 2012..

~~~
pyrmont
Are you sure? He refers to the iPad 2 and then the iPad 3. In this follow up
post (<http://daringfireball.net/2011/02/the_next_six_months>) he refers to
the iPad 3 as potentially shipping in Fall 2012.

~~~
jasonlynes
yeah you're right. techcrunch picked up on it too:

<http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/09/ipad-3/>

